# Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T vac?



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

Just dewormed and vaccinated my dairy doe. Do I need to toss out the milk? If so, for how many days?

Dewormed with Equimax (ivermectin 1.87% and praziquatel 14.03%)
Vaccinated with CD+T 2 ml per instructions


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

I dump milk for 3 days after giving ivermectin but Im not sure about praziquatel

I dont dump for the CD/T


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

I personally would, yes. It usually says on the bottle or dewormer how many days before slaughter it can be used...you can go by that too for milking...though I doubt it would really hurt you. I'd say wait at least 5 days ...but that's just my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

No milk withdrawal for CD/T...I personally use milk after dumping for 3 days when I use Ivermectin, it is used in people. I'm searching for any info on the Praziquantel..... haven't had a need to use that one yet as I've never seen evidence of tapeworms.


----------



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

I got the equimax to deworm my dogs. It was pretty pricey but still cheaper than the dog version. So I figured I could use it on my goats too. I alternate between eqimax and ivermectin because it was suggested to me by the breeder. I will just withhold for 4-5 days. I figured I could use some of it for my soap making


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*



mhuckeba said:


> I got the equimax to deworm my dogs. It was pretty pricey but still cheaper than the dog version. So I figured I could use it on my goats too. I alternate between eqimax and ivermectin because it was suggested to me by the breeder. I will just withhold for 4-5 days. I figured I could use some of it for my soap making


equimax has ivermectin in it as well as praziquantel so alternating between the 2 really isn't necessary because you're still dosing with ivermectin when using the Equimax.

Praziquantel goes by the name "Droncit" when dealing with cat/dog wormers....it has been used in sheep but I'm not finding anything telling me a withdrawal time for milk or meat.....and once again, praziquantel IS used to treat humans with parasites. So...I would think it's personal preference as to how long you may want to dump milk... :whatgoat:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

Could you feed the milk after worming to 6 week old pups? I give them a little under a cup of milk with their kibble twice a day. I worm with Ivermectin.

Sorry for adding a question into your post! But, it seemed to be on the same subject


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

*** some breeds of dogs will die if given ivermectin or multi drug wormer like Equimax that contains Ivermectin. Amazingly enough some vets don't know this!! :sigh:

 A neighbor came by yesterday asking me for a vet referral. She wanted a new vet! Her vet had given her Aussie Shepard Ivermectin as a wormer and it killed her dog! :angry:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

That is why I asked, because I do know that ivermectine is not good for dogs. Just wondering how much goes through to the milk. Now I figured it wouldn't be good for the puppiess...but, I had to ask!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

It's reccomended that milk be dumped for 9 days after worming with ivermectin to be sure theres no residue....how much wormer actually passes through the milk is something I'm not sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

i believe dogs in the working dog category are the ones who can't get ivermectin. Very sad about their dog.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

Yes quite a few in the working category are ones with the issue. Most herding dogs and a few others. Yes I can't believe a vet didn't know that! Very sad!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

I don't let my Eskie in my avatar anywhere near ivomectin...To many common ansestors to other european working dogs.

Meat withdrawal on the duo-paste is 30 days. As far as I know there has never been any real proof that wormers even come through to the milk with the goats fast metabilism. Of course that means there is no studies that say it does't either. Another great unknown in the world of goats.


----------



## mitzeranch (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*

My anatolian/great pyr guardian dogs take ivermectin and they are alive.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to toss out my milk after deworming and CD+T v*



mitzeranch said:


> My anatolian/great pyr guardian dogs take ivermectin and they are alive.


Working dogs with collie in their lines such as Shelties, Border Collies, Australian sheperds are those that are affected by the ivermectin....which is why it is not reccomended to give them the heartworm preventive "Heartguard" due to the ivermectin in it.


----------

